# going to key largo



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

will be in key largo first of january, gonna take my 7 and 9wts. any suggestion on flies and fish to look for. will be my first trip down there. can't wait. my girlfriends dad wants me to teach him how to cast. guess that means i need to start practicing. well need to any way for the trip. thanks ahead of time for any help.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Talk to Garbo I beleive he does alot of flyfishing and fishes in the keys for bonefish I am sure he can help you out.


----------



## Ed Mashburn (Oct 1, 2007)

Flynurse- I'd think about the usual Clouser type flies, bu I'd wait until I got down there to stock up on specific to the area fly patterns. Might cost a little more, but they might work better. I always enjoy getting stuff from other places. Kind of jealous of your trip. Tell the trip- a LOT jealous. Good luck to you- take lots of pictures. Ed Mashburn


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Iagree, if im looking for local info, i wouldn't expect toomuch from the local tackle shops without patronizing them. It seems a knowledgablediscussion on fly patterns, especially the ones you just purchased, will sometimes loosen lips.Besides the hottest patterns may change often..Have you seen those chartruese tarpon flies Andy Mills is useing on tv?


----------



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

I came back from Key Largo/Key West yesterday. We were lobstering, muddy water and strong winds kinda messed up up but had a good time anyway. While the others were lobstering I did a little casting. The area where we were fishingwas "eat up" with small cuda. they would just about hit a bare hook. didn't have any wire so had to give up after about 5 or 6 cut offs.

lot to see and do down there. don't miss the Bass Pro Off Shore Angler store, they have a replica of Earnest Hemmingway's boat "Pilar" as an inside center piece. Also the "Atocha" treasure museum and Hemingway's home was very interesting.

Good Luck.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Its a bit of a drive, but not too far. The state park in Long Key has a very wadable oceanside flat off the campgrounds that has some pretty good bonefishing. There are several other oceanside flats that may be closer to Largo, but access can be an issue. If the wind is right and you can get a low incoming tide, it should be worth the drive.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sweet! thanks everbody. can't wait to get down there. gonna work some OT for stuff down there. i'll try and remember to give a report when i get back. kinda absent minded sometimes.


----------

